# event dispatch thread fehler. Compiler meckert nicht aber der Interpreter? Warum??



## Ketain (2. Apr 2011)

Ich habe mich mal daran probiert eine einfache Musikdatenbank zu erstellen. Dazu habe ich mir eine GUI mit Suchfunktion zusammengebastelt, mit der ich aber auch neue Daten hinzufügen kann. Nun haben ich also bis zu einem gewissen Punkt alles programmiert, alle Fehler ausgemerzt und muss jetzt aber festestellen, dass es immer noch nicht so funktioniert, wie es soll.
Ich habe mir en Quelltext noch 3 mal angesehen, Zeile für Zeile, kann aber einfach nicht erkennen, woran es hapert. Ich habe im Internet gelesen, dass dieser Fehler auftritt, wenn ich zb. versuche, sowas wie "hallo welt" in einen Integer Wert umzuwandeln. Sowas kann ich bei mir jedoch nicht entdecken.
Ich bin kein studierter Informatiker, würde mich aber schon als fortgeschrittenen Java Benutzer bezeichen.
Ich hoffe daher auf Hilfe 

Ich habe 3 Klasse geschrieben, die assoziativ miteinander verbunden sind. 
Ich benutze den Java Editor. Mit dem habe ich auch die GUI zusammengebaut.

Hier der Code (dabei war ich mir nicht sicher ob ich den Quelltext der GUI auch posten soll. die wirklichen Probleme treten wahrscheinlich ab Zeile 202 auf )   :

Klasse CGUI:


```
public class CGUI extends JFrame
{
  // Anfang Attribute

  private JMenuBar toll = new JMenuBar();
  private JTextField tF_Suchfeld = new JTextField();
  private JButton bT_Suche = new JButton();
  private JRadioButton rB_Titel = new JRadioButton();
  private JRadioButton rB_Jahr = new JRadioButton();
  private JRadioButton rB_Genre = new JRadioButton();
  private JRadioButton rB_Album = new JRadioButton();
  private JRadioButton rB_Preis = new JRadioButton();
  private JRadioButton rB_Interpret = new JRadioButton();
  private String[] jList1Data = {};
  private JList l_DatenAusgabe = new JList(jList1Data);
  private JButton bT_DatenHinzufuegen = new JButton();


  private COrdner Ordner3;


  private ButtonGroup jButtonGroup1 = new ButtonGroup();
  private JTextField tF_Untergrenze = new JTextField();
  private JTextField tF_Obergrenze = new JTextField();
  private JLabel jL_Untergrenze = new JLabel();
  private JLabel jL_Obergrenze = new JLabel();
  private JLabel jL_Euro = new JLabel();
  private JLabel jL_Euro2 = new JLabel();
  private JTextField tF_EingabeTitel = new JTextField();
  private JTextField tF_EingabeInterpret = new JTextField();
  private JTextField tF_EingabeAlbum = new JTextField();
  private JTextField tF_EingabeGenre = new JTextField();
  private JTextField tF_EingabeJahr = new JTextField();
  private JLabel Titel = new JLabel();
  private JLabel Interpret = new JLabel();
  private JLabel Album = new JLabel();
  private JTextField tF_EingabePreis = new JTextField();
  private JLabel Genre = new JLabel();
  private JLabel Jahr = new JLabel();
  private JLabel Preis = new JLabel();
  private JButton bT_Speichern = new JButton();
  private JTextField tF_TestFeld = new JTextField();
  // Ende Attribute

  public CGUI(String title)
  {
    // Frame-Initialisierung
    super(title);
    setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
    int frameWidth = 659;
    int frameHeight = 370;
    setSize(frameWidth, frameHeight);
    Dimension d = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize();
    int x = (d.width - getSize().width) / 2;
    int y = (d.height - getSize().height) / 2;
    setLocation(x, y);
    Container cp = getContentPane();
    cp.setLayout(null);
    // Anfang Komponenten


    tF_Suchfeld.setBounds(112, 8, 145, 24);
    tF_Suchfeld.setText("");
    tF_Suchfeld.setEnabled(true);
    cp.add(tF_Suchfeld);
    bT_Suche.setBounds(8, 8, 99, 25);
    bT_Suche.setText("Suche");
    bT_Suche.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
        bT_Suche_ActionPerformed(evt);
      }
    });
    bT_Suche.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.BOLD, 15));
    cp.add(bT_Suche);
    rB_Titel.setBounds(32, 112, 65, 17);
    rB_Titel.setText("Titel?");
    cp.add(rB_Titel);
    rB_Jahr.setBounds(128, 136, 65, 17);
    rB_Jahr.setText("Jahr?");
    cp.add(rB_Jahr);
    rB_Genre.setBounds(128, 113, 73, 15);
    rB_Genre.setText("Genre?");
    cp.add(rB_Genre);
    rB_Album.setBounds(32, 160, 73, 17);
    rB_Album.setText("Album?");
    cp.add(rB_Album);
    rB_Preis.setBounds(128, 160, 73, 17);
    rB_Preis.setText("Preis?");
    cp.add(rB_Preis);
    rB_Interpret.setBounds(32, 137, 81, 15);
    rB_Interpret.setText("Interpret?");
    cp.add(rB_Interpret);
    jButtonGroup1.add(rB_Titel);
    jButtonGroup1.add(rB_Genre);
    jButtonGroup1.add(rB_Interpret);
    jButtonGroup1.add(rB_Jahr);
    jButtonGroup1.add(rB_Album);
    jButtonGroup1.add(rB_Preis);
    l_DatenAusgabe.setBounds(24, 192, 233, 81);
    cp.add(l_DatenAusgabe);
    bT_DatenHinzufuegen.setBounds(80, 304, 131, 25);
    bT_DatenHinzufuegen.setText("experimental Button");
    bT_DatenHinzufuegen.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
        bT_DatenHinzufuegen_ActionPerformed(evt);
      }
    });
    cp.add(bT_DatenHinzufuegen);
    tF_Untergrenze.setBounds(112, 40, 113, 24);
    tF_Untergrenze.setText("");
    tF_Untergrenze.setVisible(false);
    cp.add(tF_Untergrenze);
    tF_Obergrenze.setBounds(112, 72, 113, 24);
    tF_Obergrenze.setText("");
    tF_Obergrenze.setVisible(false);
    cp.add(tF_Obergrenze);

    jL_Untergrenze.setBounds(24, 48, 73, 16);
    jL_Untergrenze.setText("Untergrenze");
    jL_Untergrenze.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    jL_Untergrenze.setVisible(false);
    cp.add(jL_Untergrenze);
    jL_Obergrenze.setBounds(24, 72, 71, 16);
    jL_Obergrenze.setText("Obergrenze");
    jL_Obergrenze.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    jL_Obergrenze.setVisible(false);
    cp.add(jL_Obergrenze);
    jL_Euro.setBounds(256, 40, 9, 20);
    jL_Euro.setText("€");
    jL_Euro.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 15));
    jL_Euro.setForeground(Color.BLACK);
    jL_Euro.setVisible(false);
    cp.add(jL_Euro);
    jL_Euro2.setBounds(256, 72, 9, 20);
    jL_Euro2.setText("€");
    jL_Euro2.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 15));
    jL_Euro2.setForeground(Color.BLACK);
    jL_Euro2.setVisible(false);
    cp.add(jL_Euro2);
    tF_EingabeTitel.setBounds(448, 24, 121, 24);
    tF_EingabeTitel.setText("");
    cp.add(tF_EingabeTitel);
    tF_EingabeInterpret.setBounds(448, 56, 121, 24);
    tF_EingabeInterpret.setText("");
    cp.add(tF_EingabeInterpret);
    tF_EingabeAlbum.setBounds(448, 88, 121, 24);
    tF_EingabeAlbum.setText("");
    cp.add(tF_EingabeAlbum);
    tF_EingabeGenre.setBounds(448, 120, 121, 24);
    tF_EingabeGenre.setText("");
    cp.add(tF_EingabeGenre);
    tF_EingabeJahr.setBounds(448, 152, 121, 24);
    tF_EingabeJahr.setText("");
    cp.add(tF_EingabeJahr);
    Titel.setBounds(384, 24, 41, 24);
    Titel.setText("Titel");
    Titel.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.BOLD, 17));
    cp.add(Titel);
    Interpret.setBounds(352, 57, 78, 24);
    Interpret.setText("Interpret");
    Interpret.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.BOLD, 17));
    cp.add(Interpret);
    Album.setBounds(368, 88, 61, 24);
    Album.setText("Album");
    Album.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.BOLD, 17));
    cp.add(Album);
    tF_EingabePreis.setBounds(448, 184, 121, 24);
    tF_EingabePreis.setText("");
    cp.add(tF_EingabePreis);
    Genre.setBounds(368, 121, 59, 24);
    Genre.setText("Genre");
    Genre.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.BOLD, 17));
    cp.add(Genre);
    Jahr.setBounds(384, 152, 41, 24);
    Jahr.setText("Jahr");
    Jahr.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.BOLD, 17));
    cp.add(Jahr);
    Preis.setBounds(384, 184, 48, 24);
    Preis.setText("Preis");
    Preis.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.BOLD, 17));
    cp.add(Preis);
    bT_Speichern.setBounds(400, 232, 107, 25);
    bT_Speichern.setText("Speichern");
    bT_Speichern.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
        bT_Speichern_ActionPerformed(evt);
      }
    });
    bT_Speichern.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.BOLD, 15));
    cp.add(bT_Speichern);
    tF_TestFeld.setBounds(392, 280, 113, 24);
    tF_TestFeld.setText("");
    cp.add(tF_TestFeld);
    // Ende Komponenten

    setResizable(false);
    setVisible(true);
  }

  // Anfang Methoden
  
  public void preisSuche()
  {
         if (rB_Preis.isSelected())
         {
            tF_Untergrenze.setVisible(true);
            tF_Obergrenze.setVisible(true);
            jL_Untergrenze.setVisible(true);
            jL_Obergrenze.setVisible(true);
            jL_Euro2.setVisible(true);
            jL_Euro.setVisible(true);
            tF_Suchfeld.setEnabled(false);
         }

  }
  public void bT_Suche_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
  {
    // TODO hier Quelltext einfügen
   String a = tF_Suchfeld.getText();

   if (rB_Titel.isSelected())
   {
     Ordner3.titelFinden(a);


    String umgewandelt = ("" + Ordner3.titelFinden(a));
    String gefunden[] = {umgewandelt};
    JList l_DatenAusgabe = new JList(gefunden);
    JScrollPane ScrollPane1 = new JScrollPane(l_DatenAusgabe);


   }

   if (rB_Genre.isSelected())
   {
     Ordner3.genreFinden(a);
     String umgewandelt = ("" + Ordner3.genreFinden(a));
     String gefunden[] = {umgewandelt};
     JList l_DatenAusgabe = new JList(gefunden);
     JScrollPane ScrollPane1 = new JScrollPane(l_DatenAusgabe);
   }

   if (rB_Interpret.isSelected())
   {
    Ordner3.interpretFinden(a);
    String umgewandelt = ("" + Ordner3.interpretFinden(a));
    String gefunden[] = {umgewandelt};
    JList l_DatenAusgabe = new JList(gefunden);
    JScrollPane ScrollPane1 = new JScrollPane(l_DatenAusgabe);
   }

   if (rB_Album.isSelected())
   {
    Ordner3.albumFinden(a);
    String umgewandelt = ("" + Ordner3.albumFinden(a));
    String gefunden[] = {umgewandelt};
    JList l_DatenAusgabe = new JList(gefunden);
    JScrollPane ScrollPane1 = new JScrollPane(l_DatenAusgabe);
   }

   if (rB_Jahr.isSelected())
   {
     int b = Integer.parseInt(a);
     Ordner3.jahrFinden(b);
     String umgewandelt = ("" + Ordner3.jahrFinden(b));
     String gefunden[] = {umgewandelt};
     JList l_DatenAusgabe = new JList(gefunden);
     JScrollPane ScrollPane1 = new JScrollPane(l_DatenAusgabe);
   }

   if (rB_Preis.isSelected())
   {
     Double uG = Double.parseDouble(tF_Untergrenze.getText());
     Double oG = Double.parseDouble(tF_Obergrenze.getText());
     Ordner3.preisFinden(uG,oG);
     String umgewandelt = ("" + Ordner3.preisFinden(uG,oG));
     String gefunden[] = {umgewandelt};
     JList l_DatenAusgabe = new JList(gefunden);
     JScrollPane ScrollPane1 = new JScrollPane(l_DatenAusgabe);

   }

  }

  public void bT_DatenHinzufuegen_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
    // TODO hier Quelltext einfügen
    //private JButton bT_Hallo = new JButton();

  }

  public String getSelectedRadioButton(ButtonGroup bg) {
    for (java.util.Enumeration<AbstractButton> e = bg.getElements(); e.hasMoreElements();) {
      AbstractButton b = e.nextElement();
      if (b.isSelected()) return b.getText();
    }


    return null;
  }

  public void bT_Speichern_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
  {
    int x = Integer.parseInt(tF_EingabeJahr.getText());
    Double y = Double.parseDouble(tF_EingabePreis.getText());

    Ordner3.SongAttribute(new CSong(tF_EingabeTitel.getText(), tF_EingabeInterpret.getText(), tF_EingabeGenre.getText(), tF_EingabeAlbum.getText(), x, y));
    tF_TestFeld.setText(tF_EingabeTitel.getText());



  }


  // Ende Methoden

  public static void main(String[] args) {
    new CGUI("CGUI");
  }
}
```




Hier die 2. Klasse COrdner:



```
public class COrdner {

  // Anfang Attribute
  private CSong[] Ordner2;
  private int AnzahlSongs = 0;

  // Ende Attribute

  // Anfang Methoden




  public int AnzahlSongsAusgeben ()
  {
        return AnzahlSongs;
  }

  public void SongAttribute(CSong AlleAttribute)
  {
     Ordner2[AnzahlSongs] = AlleAttribute;
     AnzahlSongs++;
  }

  //Alle normalen Abfragen:

  public CSong albumFinden(String album)
  {
    for (int index = 0; index <= AnzahlSongs; index++)
    {
      if(Ordner2[index].getAlbum().equals(album))
      {
        return Ordner2[index];
      }

    }
    return null;
  }

  public CSong titelFinden (String titel)
   {
        for (int index=0; index <= AnzahlSongs; index++)
        {
            if (Ordner2[index].getTitel().equals(titel))
            {
             return Ordner2[index];
            }
        }
        return null;
    }
  public CSong genreFinden(String genre)
    {
        for (int index=0; index <= AnzahlSongs; index++)
        {
             if (Ordner2[index].getGenre().equals(genre))
                {
                    return Ordner2[index];
                }
        }
        return null;
    }

   public CSong interpretFinden (String interpret)
   {
        for (int index=0; index <= AnzahlSongs; index++)
        {
          if (Ordner2[index].getInterpret().equals(interpret))
          {
            return Ordner2[index];
          }
        }
        return null;
    }


  public CSong preisFinden(Double uG,Double oG)
   {
     for( int index=0; index <= AnzahlSongs; index++)
      {
        for(Double g=uG; g<=oG ; g = g+0.01)
        {

          //String e = (new Double.valueOf(g)).toString();  //um g/e in eine Zeichenkette zu verwandeln
          if(Ordner2[index].getPreis() == g)
          {
            return Ordner2[index];
          }
        }
      }
      return null;
   }

   public CSong jahrFinden(int jahr)
  {
    for(int index=0; index <= AnzahlSongs; index++)
    {
      if(Ordner2[index].getJahr() == jahr)
      {
         return Ordner2[index];
      }
    }
    return null;
  }
}
```


Und hier die 3. und letzte Klasse CSong:


```
public class CSong {

  // Anfang Attribute

  private String Titel;
  private String Interpret;
  private String Genre;
  private String Album;
  private int Jahr;
  private double Preis;
  // Ende Attribute

  // Anfang Methoden
  public CSong(String Titel, String Interpret, String Genre, String Album, int Jahr, Double Preis)
  {
    this.Titel = Titel;
    this.Interpret = Interpret;
    this.Genre = Genre;
    this.Album = Album;
    this.Jahr = Jahr;
    this.Preis = Preis;
  }

  public String getTitel()
  {
    return Titel;
  }

  public String getInterpret()
  {
    return Interpret;
  }

  public String getGenre()
  {
    return Genre;
  }

  public String getAlbum()
  {
    return Album;
  }

  public int getJahr()
  {
    return Jahr;
  }

  public double getPreis()
  {
    return Preis;
  }
  // Ende Methoden




}
```


Danke für die Hilfe schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (2. Apr 2011)

Bekommen wir auch den fehler gepostet?


----------



## Ketain (2. Apr 2011)

Oh sorry klar 

Hier der Fehler:


Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at CGUI.bT_Speichern_ActionPerformed(CGUI.java:319)
	at CGUI$3.actionPerformed(CGUI.java:199)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1995)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2318)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:387)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:242)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(BasicButtonListener.java:236)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6267)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3267)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:6032)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2041)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4630)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2099)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4460)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4577)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:4238)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:4168)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2085)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2478)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4460)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:599)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:269)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:184)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:174)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:169)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:161)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:122)


----------



## musiKk (2. Apr 2011)

Das ist doch recht deutlich? In Zeile 319 der Klasse [c]CGUI[/c] gibt es eine NullPointerException - in irgendeiner Zeile wird also versucht, [c]null[/c] zu dereferenzieren. Welche genau das ist, kann ich (ohne großes Nachforschen) nicht sagen, da müsstest Du mal bei Dir selbst schauen.


----------



## Ketain (2. Apr 2011)

Also ich muss zugeben, dass ich zum ersten mal mit solch einer Fehlermeldung zu tun hatte. 
Ich kann jedoch selbst nach diesem Hinweis immer noch keinen Fehler finden. Ich habe nochmal alles überprüft, womit diese Zeile was zu tun hat (sie soll Daten aus Textfeldern auslesen und dann in ein Array schreiben/ mehrere Attribute an eine Indexstelle).

Ich kann einfach nicht erkennen, WO da etwas schief gehen könnte.
Hier nochmal die Zeile:
[JAVA=367]
try
    {
     Ordner3.SongAttribute(new CSong(tF_EingabeTitel.getText(), tF_EingabeInterpret.getText(), tF_EingabeGenre.getText(), tF_EingabeAlbum.getText(), x, y));
    }
    catch(NullPointerException doof)
    {
      System.out.println("We have a big error here ");
   }

[/code]

und hier die Methode, auf die eigentlich nur zugegriffen wird, um das Array zu füllen (Klasse COrdner):


```
public void SongAttribute(CSong AlleAttribute)
  {
     Ordner2[AnzahlSongs] = AlleAttribute;
     AnzahlSongs++;
  }
```


----------



## musiKk (2. Apr 2011)

Da kann ziemlich viel schief gehen: 
	
	
	
	





```
Ordner3
```
, 
	
	
	
	





```
tF_EingabeTitel
```
, 
	
	
	
	





```
tF_EingabeInterpret
```
, 
	
	
	
	





```
tF_EingabeGenre
```
 oder 
	
	
	
	





```
tF_EingabeAlbum
```
 können [c]null[/c] sein. Schaue Dir das am besten mal mit einem Debugger an, da sieht man das eigentlich am schnellsten.
NPEs sollte man übrigens nie fangen (müssen); die dürfen einfach nicht auftreten. Alles andere sind Programmierfehler.

Davon abgesehen würde ich Dir nahe legen, die Bezeichner an die Java-Konventionen anzupassen: Klassen groß, Variablen klein, alles mit Camelcase.


----------



## fastjack (2. Apr 2011)

> Also ich muss zugeben, dass ich zum ersten mal mit solch einer Fehlermeldung zu tun hatte.



das wird auch nicht das letzte Mal sein und ist schon mal der Anfang einer guten Beziehung in Java


----------



## Ketain (2. Apr 2011)

Danke für die Antworten. Für heute mach ich aber Schluss damit, morgen ist immerhin auch noch ein Tag .
Also Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## jgh (3. Apr 2011)

> ...Ich habe im Internet gelesen, dass dieser Fehler auftritt, wenn ich zb. versuche, sowas wie "hallo welt" in einen Integer Wert umzuwandeln. Sowas kann ich bei mir jedoch nicht entdecken....




```
if (rB_Preis.isSelected()) {
			Double uG = Double.parseDouble(tF_Untergrenze.getText());
			Double oG = Double.parseDouble(tF_Obergrenze.getText());
//hier machst du bspw genau sowas..und nicht nur hier:
//es wird weder geprüft, ob ein Text eingegeben wurde (wenn nein=> dann NPE) oder ob du bei einer 
//Eingabe diese auch in einen Double parsen kannst.
```

hier z.B. genau das gleiche:

```
public void bT_Speichern_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
		int x = Integer.parseInt(tF_EingabeJahr.getText());
		Double y = Double.parseDouble(tF_EingabePreis.getText());
```

eine Möglichkeit so etwas zu vermeiden, ist die Eingabe erst auf Null zu prüfen und dann mit einem Try-/Catch Block zu bearbeiten:

exemplarisch mal für eine Methode:


```
public void bT_Speichern_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
		try {
			if (null != tF_EingabeJahr.getText() && null != tF_EingabePreis.getText()) {
				int x = Integer.parseInt(tF_EingabeJahr.getText());
				Double y = Double.parseDouble(tF_EingabePreis.getText());

				Ordner3.SongAttribute(new CSong(tF_EingabeTitel.getText(),
						tF_EingabeInterpret.getText(), tF_EingabeGenre
								.getText(), tF_EingabeAlbum.getText(), x, y));
				tF_TestFeld.setText(tF_EingabeTitel.getText());
			} else {
				return;
			}
		} catch (NumberFormatException nfe) {
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this, "Eingabe ist nicht korrekt\n\n"
					+ nfe.getMessage());
                                return;
		}
	}
```


----------



## Ketain (3. Apr 2011)

DANKE!!!!!!
Jetzt weiß ich endlich wie der Fehler aussieht  und auch wie ich ihn behebe.

Double uG = Double.parseDouble(tF_Untergrenze.getText());

Diese Befehle haben sonst immer einwandfrei funktioniert, weshalb ich nicht auch nur eine Sekunde daran gedacht habe, das der an allem Schuld ist. Aber jetzt bin ich schlauer!
Danke auch für das Codebeispiel. Das kann man ja immer wieder mal gebrauchen


----------



## jgh (3. Apr 2011)

bitte bitte, dein befehl funktioniert auch, solange eine Eingabe vorhanden ist und diese auch geparst werden kann.

ansonsten kann man auch mit der Methode
	
	
	
	





```
tF_Untergrenze.setDocument(new DeineEigeneDocumentKlasse())
```
 arbeiten, die dann -abhängig von deiner Implementation- entweder nur x-Zeichen und nur bspw Zahlen zulässt.

oder mit einem JFormattedTextField, oder oder oder...gibt genug andere Möglichkeiten


----------



## Ketain (3. Apr 2011)

Die Lösung von oben ist gerade richtig!
Ich muss es so programmieren, dass ich in das gleiche Feld Zahlen sowie auch Buchstaben eingeben kann.

Jedenfalls Problem gelöst.
Dankesehr nochmal an alle.


----------

